# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Σεμινάρια nautilia.gr >  Ist international forum on shiping marketing

## mastrokostas

Στα πλαίσια της διεθνούς εκθέσεως Ποσειδώνια 2010, πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Cristal της Louis Cruise line που ήταν και ο μέγας χορηγός της εκδήλωσης , το Ist international forum on shipping marketing .
Το πάνελ αποτελούνταν από τους :

G.Avlonitis Greeκ Marketing Academy ,Athens University of economics and Business 

Nikos Apostolopoulos Director Eurorisk Inc Marine insurance

George D Cambanis , Deloitte Clobal Shipping Leader 

Reafael Melachrinos ,Rainbow ship management 

Vasilis Mougis Director ,Doric Ship brokers 

Aggelos Pantouvakis Chairman European Institute of Shiping and Transport 

Charis Papacharalampous Senior General Manager Sales& Marketing , Louis Cruise 

George Vernicos ,Chairman ,Vernicos Yachts 

Την εκδήλωση παρακολούθησαν φοιτητές από το πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά ,καθώς και αρκετοί καλεσμένοι από τον χώρο της ναυτιλίας .
Ακόμη να αναφερουμε την τίμητικη παρουσία του Εκτελεστικου Πρόεδρου της Louis Public Company Ltd ,κυρίου  Κωστάκη Λοΐζου !

IMG_0028.jpg 

IMG_0032.jpg

IMG_0039.jpg

IMG_0043.jpg

IMG_0044.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_0044.jpg

IMG_0045.jpg

IMG_0046.jpg

IMG_0050.jpg

IMG_0053.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_0054.jpg

IMG_0048.jpg

IMG_0055.jpg

IMG_0058.jpg

----------

